# hand position on bullhorn bars



## scwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

For a comfortable position, do you guys have your bullhorn type bars parallel to the ground or angled slightly upward? I notice most photos have the horns almost parallel to the ground.

Does anybody have theirs angled upward (30 degrees), at a similar angle as anatomic part of the drop bars?


----------



## jcdericdee (Apr 23, 2007)

never tried the angled bullhorns but i love my nitto 18s. its a comfortable ride for quickness.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

When I used Nittos, they were parallel to the ground, and I used the farthest part of the bar that angled up. With the Profile Stokers, I angled them up slightly (probably closer to 15 deg or so). The higher they're mounted, the more angled you'll want them to be, most likely. It all depends on how you ride.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

personal preference for the ends.... fwiw, typically the ones with some drop on the flats and/or coming back in are gonna be more comfortable


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

mine are angled up a bit...very little bit, but a bit


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

Warmseth, that looks like a very comfortable curve at the end and almost identical to an "on the hoods" hand position. Which bullhorn bar is that?


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*compared to the picture*

mine are dead straight, longer and turned up a little bit more. Had them turned up more when I first put them on, but my hands went numb that way.


----------



## warmseth (May 11, 2006)

Kung Fu Felice said:


> Warmseth, that looks like a very comfortable curve at the end and almost identical to an "on the hoods" hand position. Which bullhorn bar is that?


profile designs airwing. aka most popular ebay bullhorn


----------



## Kung Fu Felice (Apr 17, 2007)

I heard the profile design stoker was the most comfortable and most closely resembles the hood position, but yours look pretty darn comfy too.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Kung Fu Felice said:


> I heard the profile design stoker was the most comfortable and most closely resembles the hood position, but yours look pretty darn comfy too.


The stoker has no drop, so it's only position (non-top) is essentially your "hood" position. The Airwing have some drop, the Nittos have some drop, and the shape resembles something of an anatomic drop, but wouldn't be quite as deep unless you dropped your stem. This is why I switched to the Stoker. I switched back to drop bars after riding on one too many windy days.


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

Nitto 021 is a comfy bar for me. Check them out at Bens Cycle, aka benscycle of ebay. They angle downward from the clamping area and then have the usual shape in the horn. Somewhat odd for a ride or two but the angle on the bar is comfy now that I'm used to it.


----------



## scwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

Windy days? you mean with drop bars you have that additional "drop" position to be more aerodynamic against a headwind?


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 8, 2007)

I run stokers with a couple degrees of up angle on them. Generally get 3 hand positions (tops, sides and 'hoods') but I spend most of my time in the 'hoods' position


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I like to be pretty upright in traffic, so I feel like a sail in the wind. I put on a pair of old icons with a HUGE drop, about the same drop as a Noodle, if not more. Not aerodynamic, so much as not aerostatic anymore.


----------

